# Frustrated with NBR and guide data



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

Argh, I missed an ep of a show this last Friday because of the way Dish handles "new" episodes. I notice it hadn't recorded and the next episode wasn't marked to record either even though these are new episodes so I checked the history. Skipped because episode isn't new is what it said. Well the episode discription says "new" and I know these are new episodes so what's wrong? Then I notice the guide data which says "new" also lists the year as 2005, thus the 522 thinks it's not a new episode since this is 2006. Had to change it to record ALL episodes now. Welcome to NBR hell.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Let me guess, Stargate Atlantis? I noticed this in time to do the restore. Sorry for your misfortune.

Doug


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

Ddavis said:


> Let me guess, Stargate Atlantis? I noticed this in time to do the restore. Sorry for your misfortune.
> 
> Doug


You win the cookie. I was out of town so didn't notice until I returned. Now I've missed an ep.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I feel your pain, so to speak... but I wonder just how Dish could possibly make a receiver work 100% of the time in these situations, when they are inherently dependent on the content of the EPG information from a 3rd party. I know a lot of shows the EPG information is wrong or doesn't contain 100% correct information.

If Dish has to make decisions on what is new based on the content saying "new" and also doing year comparisions with the current date and the date in the EPG content... I bet we are going to always see potential for these kinds of glitches.

I know that when I'm home and I've set something to record, I feel better if I walk into the other room and actually see the record light on... but if I was away when it recorded (or rather didn't record) I guess I'd be in your boat too!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

They need to add "new" to their software to determine if it's new.

new is new no mater what the year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> They need to add "new" to their software to determine if it's new.
> 
> new is new no mater what the year.


I wonder what happens in a scenario like this example program description:

The One About Cable - The gang gets a new cable hookup and chaos ensues (2006)

What happens if Dish just searches for "new" and the above program is a repeat... Would it get recorded anyway?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> They need to add "new" to their software to determine if it's new.
> 
> new is new no mater what the year.


True "New" has already been added to E* NBR receivers. It is now based on airdate, not calendar year. It's not E*'s fault if a channel does not provide accurate guide information.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

adv_dp_fan said:


> You win the cookie. I was out of town so didn't notice until I returned. Now I've missed an ep.


the good news for you is that it was a "one off" ep. So you didn't miss anything that revealed anything important in the contnuing story lines.


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I feel your pain, so to speak... but I wonder just how Dish could possibly make a receiver work 100% of the time in these situations, when they are inherently dependent on the content of the EPG information from a 3rd party. I know a lot of shows the EPG information is wrong or doesn't contain 100% correct information.
> 
> If Dish has to make decisions on what is new based on the content saying "new" and also doing year comparisions with the current date and the date in the EPG content... I bet we are going to always see potential for these kinds of glitches.
> 
> I know that when I'm home and I've set something to record, I feel better if I walk into the other room and actually see the record light on... but if I was away when it recorded (or rather didn't record) I guess I'd be in your boat too!


Yeah I know it won't be perfect, and I'm not really *****ing at Dish, more just venting frustration. I know I've missed shows before that friends with the oh so great Tivo also missed.  Anyway, I just wish there was a better system/way to determine "new" shows.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The Stargate Atlantis guide data is incorrect this week as well, so go check your timers - my 942 had it skipped until I restored it this morning. Dish is trying to work with the provider to get it corrected.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish really needs to add the condition to their NBR software that if the data says it's new it will record no matter what the year is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Dish really needs to add the condition to their NBR software that if the data says it's new it will record no matter what the year is.


I posed a question earlier in this thread about this... What if the word "new" is part of the description like "Bob gets a new car and it drives Ellen crazy" or "The new guy causes trouble for the gang"?

I see a lot of possibilities for errors if they just key off seeing "new" in the text somewhere.

I also see a lot of inaccuracies in the descriptions, and have seen repeats marked as "new" and new ones not marked at all over the years. The people responsible for providing EPG data to cable & satellite providers is often lacking in proofreading and accuracy checks.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> Dish really needs to add the condition to their NBR software that if the data says it's new it will record no matter what the year is.


n0qcu,

The word "New" in the program description has nothing to do with if your Dish DVR with NBR will or will not record a program.

Until recently "New" shows (According to your NBR DVR) was based on the Year in the EPG description for that particular show.

New shows are now determined a different way, there is a hidden data field in EPG description that contains a shows original air date, if that current date and the date of the event to be recorded are the same then the it is a determined to be a "NEW SHOW" according your NBR DVR.

John


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The Stargate Atlantis guide data is incorrect this week as well, so go check your timers - my 942 had it skipped until I restored it this morning. Dish is trying to work with the provider to get it corrected.


I just changed the timer from "new" to "all" when I discovered the problem so I'm set to record the "new" ones fine now.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

JohnL said:


> n0qcu,
> 
> The word "New" in the program description has nothing to do with if your Dish DVR with NBR will or will not record a program.
> 
> John


DUH, I know that, that is why I said they need to *ADD* that as a condition.


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

I think everyone on different forums missed SG Atlantis the past two weeks. I have 4 Directivos and all 4 missed it due to bad guide data. Luckily I happened to get home about 8:30 and hit the info button to see what Atlantis was about and saw it had 2005 in the date. Sure enough it wasn't set to record so I did a manual record. Had to do it 2 weeks in a row. Hopefully the data will be corrected soon.


----------

